# 200kg deadlift after 3 months lifting!



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

I added deadlifts to my back routine 3 months ago and broke the 200kg barrier last night! i had a smile from ear to ear, is this good progress? currently 95kg 6ft


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

F u c k you 

Ha ha thats epic progress mate, three months lifting and your deadlifting 200k?? for reps?

Fair play, you 'chemically assisted' yet ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes it is good going and I hate you:cursing:

That's great going mate, well done. Straps or chalk to help or just good old fasioned grip strength?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Three months.....that's my arm and the first time I ever trained was 10 years ago...damn it!

Nice one


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

arosair said:


> F u c k you
> 
> Ha ha thats epic progress mate, three months lifting and your deadlifting 200k?? for reps?
> 
> Fair play, you 'chemically assisted' yet ;-)


It went like this:

75kg 15rep warm up

115kg 10 reps

145kg 8 reps

180kg 4 reps (straps)

200kg 1 slow slow rep then smile! (hooks)

It was the last exercise of a 2 hour back workout.

Currently cruising after 16 weeks test,deca winny cycle


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

generally hate people like you, ive been deadlifting for 6months and im on 130kg...but in all seriousness keep up the good work fella, aim for 250kg now


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

haha thats great progress! I've been training deadlifts for 6 months and have hit 170kg x 3 200kg x 1+ is the aim before end of the year! Mind you're a bigger lad than me..


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive been training 5 months, deadlifting for 3 months


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

young-pup said:


> Ive been training 5 months, deadlifting for 3 months


Straight on the AAS then I take it? lol


----------



## reno0007 (Jun 22, 2010)

That's what i call progress.

Dead lifts involve alot of technique, your obviously doing it right ;->

I can dead lift 185kg but pulled my back 2 weeks ago doing 60kg during a circuit due to lazy technique, lesson learned.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

surprised u didnt sh!t urself


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thats some going mate, well done


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Straight on the AAS then I take it? lol


Ive trained on and off for about 5 years and ran a few cycles, but never taken things like diet and training seriously. Ive took 18 months off after mrs had baby and now im giving it 100% and it seems to be paying off! Pretty much staight on the gear though, it too hard to train natty once you have used aas!!!


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys guys. 250kg next goal! will keep you updated.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations mate! I pulled 200kgx5 the other day so I know how you feel when you beat a PB!

I'm aiming for 250kg by Christmas!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I managed to squeeze out a 205kg deadlift at 73kg a few weeks back feels good man. Gratz.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

well done mate.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

And there was me feeling all proud of my 190kg deadlift last week...lol

Seriously though, well done mate that's excellent progress!

Out of interest, have you been doing squats at all before you began deadlifting?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> I managed to squeeze out a 205kg deadlift at 73kg a few weeks back feels good man. Gratz.


you arm is way too big for a 73kg person


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats mate.

200kg is a nice rep on deads. My max is 230kg for 1 rep, i weigh 75kg. Try doing some lighter warm up sets then smash the heavy 1 rep max out. Even 5kg makes a big diffrence to the weight when deadlifting.

Btw it's not a, i can lift more than you post... just trying to give some advice as it worked for me on upping the weight.

Kev.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> 200kg is a nice rep on deads. My max is 230kg for 1 rep, i weigh 75kg. Try doing some lighter warm up sets then smash the heavy 1 rep max out. Even 5kg makes a big diffrence to the weight when deadlifting.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Im taking all advice on board as im still pretty new to deads. There was no way i could add another kilo to that lift last night! it was a true 1 rep max. 230kg is big weight mate. My lift was part of my back workout, Id like to try 215kg straight after warm up as my 1st exercise. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

young-pup said:


> Thanks mate. Im taking all advice on board as im still pretty new to deads. There was no way i could add another kilo to that lift last night! it was a true 1 rep max. 230kg is big weight mate. My lift was part of my back workout, Id like to try 215kg straight after warm up as my 1st exercise. Thanks for all the input.


Ta bud. I know what you mean, i was stuck for a few months on 180kg (4 plates+bar) then just like that, it was up and was able to do a few reps!! I used to train deads at the end of a workout but soon realised i was lifting really good weights for my size/weight, so i changed to doing deads as my first excersise to help me build the weights up more. I did heavy deads as my first excersise one week, then lighter deads to finish the opposite week to allow me to lift heavier on barbell rows ect......seemed to work well for me.

I've not been deadlifting that much recently as i'm cutting and concentrating on cardio more, but i'm gona get back on it and try and beat my 1 max rep. Will be taking a pic too when i do, think it looks ace as an avvi lol.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

nice work young-pup!

how much do you weigh?

edit: i see 95kg now ^^


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

well done pup,nice lift/milestone to pass


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

well done mate i done 180kg other day been 2 months back at gym im aiming to match your for 3 months. i bet it feels great dont it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

DJay said:


> nice work young-pup!
> 
> how much do you weigh?


atleast read the first post of a thread before commenting mate..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

young-pup said:


> Thanks mate. Im taking all advice on board as im still pretty new to deads. There was no way i could add another kilo to that lift last night! it was a true 1 rep max. 230kg is big weight mate. My lift was part of my back workout, Id like to try 215kg straight after warm up as my 1st exercise. Thanks for all the input.


From what I've seen from powerlifter guys who deadlift big weights your warm up to 200kg should look something like 100kg x 5, 120kg x 3, 150kg x 2, 170kg x 1, 200kg x 1 something along those lines if you wanna hit your 1rm.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice one!Keep it up! My advice would be heavy singles for progression.. It helped me to come to 230x2 in 8 month totally natty, may serve you well also. The only downside every time after heavy singles all i wanted to drop dead and vomit all over the place :laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Good stuff,

My training partner has only been training with me for 3 months and can pull 250kg with just chalk and belt, He's neber trained before that either. Made him lift 3 plates for a month until he had perfect technique before adding more weight.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice guys its all being taken on board.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

anabolik said:


> And there was me feeling all proud of my 190kg deadlift last week...lol
> 
> Seriously though, well done mate that's excellent progress!
> 
> Out of interest, have you been doing squats at all before you began deadlifting?


I started squatting the same time as deads mate. Deadlifting seems to feel really comfertable for me if that sounds right! it seems to be an exercise i really get along with. I hope to keep progressing as i have done and look more into perfect form.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well done mate.

I'm training a 15 year old lad the now, quite lean and only been training him 4 weeks, he has previously been training 6 months.

Well added deadlift in 3 weeks ago and this week he pulled 1 rep at 150kg, going to be a strong little sucker!


----------

